# Drive Shafts Leaking



## Mad Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok guys so now that ive drove my grizzly and got it all muddy ive noticed my front drive shaft seal and the rear drive shaft to the motor are a little wet after the mud dried. Is this a big fix? Do i have to split the cases to replace these seals? Also i noticed my carrier was cracked when i was replacing my rear wheel bearings. Should i buy a new one from yamaha or is there a cheaper way to go about it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

those seals should pop out... Not sure if they have a cover over them or not on the grizz. My PoPo had a cover that had to come off, 4 bolts, seal was behind it. The Brute, you just dig out the old one push in the new one...


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

Both seals went bad at once? That is disturbing. If both seals went bad at once I would check your crankcase breather to make sure it is not clogged.


----------



## Mad Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know how long they have been going for i just got the bike a week ago ones on the front diff and the other one is on the back of the motor


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I noticed my front driveshaft has got some play in it and is leaking fluid on motor side.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

On the front diff, you'll be time and money ahead to replace the seal and bearing, IMO great a diff bearing and seal kit and do the whole front. No info on the rear one other than check for play, you may need to change the bearing there also.


----------

